# student visa holder in home for the aged facility



## aprilmnl (Aug 7, 2015)

hello everyone! im planning to apply for a student visa in Australia and im wondering if it would be easy for me to get a job related to my degree since I am a registered nurse here in the Philippines. or will I atleast be able to work in a nursing home?

looking for answers here. please do help. thanks a lot!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

You should be able to get work in aged care very easily.

My ex wifes Sister in law came to Australia on a student Visa to do a nursing course, never having done any in the Philippines, and easily got work in two aged care places both part time. You being a Nurse already gives more advantages for you.

However a Philippine Nurse may need a refresher course to be qualified again in Australia. I heard this is two years full time. (Full time being nearer 20 hours per week)


----------



## aprilmnl (Aug 7, 2015)

JandE said:


> You should be able to get work in aged care very easily.
> 
> My ex wifes Sister in law came to Australia on a student Visa to do a nursing course, never having done any in the Philippines, and easily got work in two aged care places both part time. You being a Nurse already gives more advantages for you.
> 
> However a Philippine Nurse may need a refresher course to be qualified again in Australia. I heard this is two years full time. (Full time being nearer 20 hours per week)


thank you so much JandE.  by the way, where in Australia do you recommend me to stay for me to easily get a job? i mean, I've read a lot of posts seems, and seems that student visa holders are having a hard time looking for a part time job. I am not choosy when it comes to jobs but I would really prefer to be in a home aged facility.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

aprilmnl said:


> thank you so much JandE.  by the way, where in Australia do you recommend me to stay for me to easily get a job? i mean, I've read a lot of posts seems, and seems that student visa holders are having a hard time looking for a part time job. I am not choosy when it comes to jobs but I would really prefer to be in a home aged facility.


For you, the best area will be a location with a large percentage of elderly people, and where companies are building new retirement villages and elderly care establishments.

In 1901, older people constituted 4.0% of Australia's population
In 2011, older people constituted 14.0% of Australia's population
Aged Care is a growing business.

Google for "Aged Care Nursing Vacancies"

Part Time work and Casual work is very different, and we too easily use one term to cover both.

You will be best looking for Casual Work, as an employer is not keen on giving a student visa holder the same rights as a permanent part time person.

A temporary Part time worker though (Casual) is easier to employ. A good worker will often get more shifts than a bad worker, so the Employer can control the quality of the employee much better.


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

Absolutely 😊 Jande is right even look at disability work or social support work.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Tea Gardens, Hawks Nest, near Port Stephens on the New South Wales coast, might be an interesting area. The median age there is 60 years old.

The Australian median age is 37.3


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

JandE said:


> Tea Gardens, Hawks Nest, near Port Stephens on the New South Wales coast, might be an interesting area. The median age there is 60 years old.
> 
> The Australian median age is 37.3


Only problem is that i doubt it will be close to where the bridging courses for overseas nurses will be conducted. Don't worry there is a lot of demand for aged care workers in the capital cities as well


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Only problem is that i doubt it will be close to where the bridging courses for overseas nurses will be conducted. Don't worry there is a lot of demand for aged care workers in the capital cities as well


You're spot on there aussiesteve!
I'd worry about getting the qualification sorted first, the rest will follow.

Also, I understand almost all aged care workers need to complete a short course before entering the aged care industry.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

AusIndo said:


> You're spot on there aussiesteve!
> I'd worry about getting the qualification sorted first, the rest will follow.
> 
> Also, I understand almost all aged care workers need to complete a short course before entering the aged care industry.


Certificate III in Aged Care (or similar qualification) is needed.

But watch out who does it, and at what price.
Examples:
Aged Care Training - $990 - Hurry! Ends 31st August‎
or
Aged Care Certificate III - Only $205‎

This one looks interesting:

_A training and placement organization in Queensland, Australia sought and obtained permission from the Australian government to offer the Aged Care Course in the Philippines by allowing educational institution partners to offer the course either separately or as part of the school's curriculum recognized by the Philippine regulatory authority, in this case the Technical Education and Skills Development Authority (TESDA)
Charlton Brown - a training and placement organization in Queensland, Australia - is currently offering the Aged Care Course through licensed partners in the country. The cost of the tuition fee for the 7-week course is a fraction of the cost of taking it in Australia.
The last two weeks of the course is taken in Australia where the enrolled student undertakes practical training.
Australiaâ€™s shortage of aged care workers - The Manila Times OnlineThe Manila Times Online
International Study Programs | CHARLTON BROWN®​_
Edit: That last one seems to quote this: "_Qualification starts with the Aged Care III Certificate which is usually taken in Australia and costs about $5,000.00 Australian dollars_." which differs from what my ex sister in law paid in 2011 (I think about $1800) Although I am now seeing it $2,000 Fee Structure - AMC Training & Consulting - Specialists in Aged Care Training


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

JandE said:


> Certificate III in Aged Care (or similar qualification) is needed.
> 
> But watch out who does it, and at what price.
> Examples:
> ...


Where my wife and daughter work they accept people without a Cert 3 as casuals if they are studying nursing.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Where my wife and daughter work they accept people without a Cert 3 as casuals if they are studying nursing.


I was wondering if that would be the case.

Would someone with an overseas Nursing qualification (2-5 year course) be considered to be the equivalent of a Certificate III in Aged Care (3-6 week course) ?
I feel that it should be.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

JandE said:


> I was wondering if that would be the case.
> 
> Would someone with an overseas Nursing qualification (2-5 year course) be considered to be the equivalent of a Certificate III in Aged Care (3-6 week course) ?
> I feel that it should be.


Not officially but some places will accept it .


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

JandE said:


> I was wondering if that would be the case. Would someone with an overseas Nursing qualification (2-5 year course) be considered to be the equivalent of a Certificate III in Aged Care (3-6 week course) ? I feel that it should be.


I think it's more about the Australian health industry standards, hence they employ nursing students in Australia but might be reluctant to employ fully qualified overseas RNs.

But hey just apply and see what they say...


----------



## aprilmnl (Aug 7, 2015)

AusIndo said:


> I think it's more about the Australian health industry standards, hence they employ nursing students in Australia but might be reluctant to employ fully qualified overseas RNs.
> 
> But hey just apply and see what they say...


hello! can you recommend me a home aged facility to apply to? and I heard australinized resume? im not quite familiar with that.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

aprilmnl said:


> hello! can you recommend me a home aged facility to apply to? and I heard australinized resume? im not quite familiar with that.


Where will you be living?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

aprilmnl said:


> hello! can you recommend me a home aged facility to apply to? and I heard australinized resume? im not quite familiar with that.


An Australianised Resume is your CV or Resume that has been adapted/changed to suit Australian employers requirements. Not just with spelling changes.


----------

